# cinnamon crashes after install + Hello



## Sushiant (Mar 6, 2015)

Hello everyone.

At first, I would say hello to all of FreeBSD people (administrators and members) who are trying to make it better.

I am using FreeBSD on VirtualBox and now have a problem with starting cinnamon, and making port in /usr/ports/x11/cinnamon/.

I used `$ sudo pkg install cinnamon` to install it, and add `exec gnome-session-cinnamon` in ~/.xinitrc. But when I run it at startup, it crashes. 

Also I have MATE (de) on my FreeBSD, and it works great.

Any help?

Best Regards,
Sushiant


----------



## woodsb02 (Mar 9, 2015)

Try putting the following line in your ~/.xinitrc file instead:

```
exec cinnamon-session
```

There is also a fallback software-rendering mode that can be started with the following in ~/.xinitrc instead:

```
exec cinnamon-session-cinnamon2d
```

I got this from the following FreeBSD desktop how-to site:
https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/#cinnamon


----------

